# New 'The Incredible Hulk' site and trailer now online



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

http://incrediblehulk.marvel.com/


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like the pretty much the same story line as the Ang Lee "Hulk." I was glad to see Tim Roth in the trailer, though, he's always good as a villain.

I think I'm in the minority as I liked the first Hulk movie, but from the trailer this one looks pretty good, too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't hate the first Hulk movie... but it just felt like it missed, could've been better. I have high hopes for this new one even though they are sort of starting over again.


----------

